# 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

I had applied for EOI on October 9th 2015, from Dubai, before it was end of day in Australia. I was under the impression that when the invitation date is Oct 9th, then that means, all applications submitted by that date will be reviewed starting OCt 10th Aus time. 

Is that not the case?

I have heard that these EOI's are reviewed via a program that matches the ACS code with the available ceiling and Total points, and then automatically sends out the invite.:juggle:

for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111, I see the there is enough bandwidth as far as the ceiling goes, and I did apply with total points accumulating at 65, so not sure why have I not received the invite yet. :noidea:

Any idea?
Do I wait till OCt 23d now?
Also why doe the site show as the current invitation round as September 7th?


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

*Waiting for my Visa status*

After completing my ACS and English test, i submitted my application on Oct 8th and got my invite on Oct 9th exactly at midnight 12 australia time, submitted my visa application the following day, hoping all goes fine

:juggle:


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

if u submit now with 65 points for sure u will get ur invite on 23rd Oct


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

ok thanks, and *wht* was your score- if you *dnt* mind *pls*..

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Sorry, didn't see that.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

May I ask what score did you get


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

nishantdhote said:


> I had applied for EOI on October 9th 2015, from Dubai, before it was end of day in Australia. I was under the impression that when the invitation date is Oct 9th, then that means, all applications submitted by that date will be reviewed starting OCt 10th Aus time.
> 
> Is that not the case?
> 
> ...


Nishant, You will surely get invitation on 23rd Oct.


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks dude.
By the way, once we apply for visa, how long does it take for an CO to be assigned and how long for visa to come? 
Is there a diff timeline for people applying from different countries?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi dude, so do you know what time frame are you expecting for a CO to be assigned and by when you think visa will come? 
Are you applying from India and is it diff timeline there vs Dubai?


----------



## nishantdhote (Jul 9, 2015)

In the latest invite 23 rd oct 2015,round I was lucky to get invited for visa application

Additionally I uploaded all the req docs, such a birth cert, degree cert, exp letters,pcc , IELTS , etc.

I also was able to get through medicals, I'm being told the results will be uploaded directly within 7 days.

Now my questions are:

1-What is the approximate time frame for a CO to be assigned?
2-what is the average time between visa application , co alignment and final visa grant
3-Are there any months of the year when processing slows down due to Christmas holidays ?

Regards
Nishant


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

Occupation ceiling applies only to 190 or even to 189?
i have 60 points applying under 189 anzsco-263111 computer prof, How much time will it take to get invite?


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is someone Submitting under 263111 after January 22nd?


----------



## rajat_delhi (Jan 26, 2016)

Can someone please advise if I can apply to ACS for 263111 as a Linux system administrator? As it says network and systems engineer. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

I think you should be able to.


----------



## charlie31 (Jan 28, 2016)

Is the date of the next invitation out, any news?


----------



## rishishabby (Jan 21, 2016)

charlie31 said:


> Is the date of the next invitation out, any news?


Came to know from one of the thread saying the next round is scheduled for today which is 3rd Feb,16

Thanks,
S R


----------

